# why give dogs deer antlers?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

My dogs love antlers. Gives them a long lasting chew toy and does a great job of cleaning teeth. They gradually wear away.... we haven't had any problem with "chunks" coming off ( although some have said they have). I buy mine at pet expertise. 

And yes, rawhide can be dangerous. This generation at our house has NEVER had rawhide.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-antlers (NOT the brand Antlerz) are a great, long lasting chew for the dogs. I don't like rawhide as it doesn't last 5 minutes with my guys and a couple of them have a tendency to swallow rawhide without chewing-dangerous.

I also noticed that when my girl was pregnant, she really went after the antlers, whereas before pregnancy she could take them or leave them. I figured she wanted the bit of extra calcium/minerals she got that way.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Agree with all said....our lab always threw up raw hides (yes, we quit trying after a couple! :doh so now we only have antlers & the occasional bully stik for our golden Bear. I'm still trying to buy beef marrow bones, but no luck so far at our 3 grocery stores. I'm heading to the butcher shop close by our neighborhood today & see if they have any.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh yeah-bully sticks (the odorless kind) are great chews that at least last a half hour or so. Marrow bones are great too-they really help clean teeth.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

dmsl said:


> Agree with all said....our lab always threw up raw hides (yes, we quit trying after a couple! :doh so now we only have antlers & the occasional bully stik for our golden Bear. I'm still trying to buy beef marrow bones, but no luck so far at our 3 grocery stores. I'm heading to the butcher shop close by our neighborhood today & see if they have any.


Not sure where you live but our local Publix always has marrow bones. If you have them near you give them a try.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

no rawhide for Pudden - she swallows it whole and barfs it up again. She gets marrow bones and she has lots of reindeer antlers she finds locally, but she gets bored with them. She prefers bones that still have meat on them


----------



## GreenLady (Dec 25, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I'm going to start looking around to see who has them here.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to highjack your thread but does anyone know where I could by antlers in Toronto? Have been to lots of pets stores here and no one has them.
Can't order online, no cards - I like to pay cash.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> Sorry to highjack your thread but does anyone know where I could by antlers in Toronto? Have been to lots of pets stores here and no one has them.
> Can't order online, no cards - I like to pay cash.


I order antlers from Pet Expertise. For Hank I get the XXL.

http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-toys/antler-chews.html

They accept PayPal, no card needed.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> I order antlers from Pet Expertise. For Hank I get the XXL.
> 
> http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-toys/antler-chews.html
> 
> They accept PayPal, no card needed.


Well, no Paypal account either but thanks for the link. Will keep hunting at pet shops in TO.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> Sorry to highjack your thread but does anyone know where I could by antlers in Toronto? Have been to lots of pets stores here and no one has them.
> Can't order online, no cards - I like to pay cash.


Try the Sirius folks:
http://www.siriusinvermont.com/

Antlers aren't on their website but they have a large selection and will be able to mail-order one suitable for your dog's chewing style...Give Tanya a call or email.

Erica


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just spent $16 on one of these and he could care less. Go figure!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

*why give dogs deer antlers?

It makes them look cool at Christmas time 
*


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

he he!! lol


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This is new to me, so do they chew them up, or just bite on them, if they chew them, isn't that dangerous?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Mindy72183 said:


> I just spent $16 on one of these and he could care less. Go figure!


Try "touching" it up with sandpaper-for some reason, that seems to get them started sometimes. All of my guys like them, except for the Pug who is not a big chewer anyway. My biggest antler chewers are the 15 month old Golden and the 18 month old Chinese Crested.

And make sure it isn't one of the Antlerz brand-those are softer and tend to break off in chunks, and don't last very long.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> Sorry to highjack your thread but does anyone know where I could by antlers in Toronto? Have been to lots of pets stores here and no one has them.
> Can't order online, no cards - I like to pay cash.


Try the natural pet food stores. If they don't have them they should be willing to order them for you.


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

I bought the Free Range brand because my dog also likes their jumbo springs. Maybe I'll try that sandpaper suggestion! Thanks!!


----------



## Golden_Lover (May 10, 2009)

thanks for the suggestion I may try this for Charlie. He always is looking for something to chew (especially in the evening for some reason). I've tried rawhide, it got stuck in his throat and I had to pull it out! I tried pork chomp shaped like rawhide and it made him vomit. Pig ears dont last long either. The marrow bones I buy at supermarkets give him diarrhea, and he has no interest what so ever in nylabones. I'm beginning to lose hope. So we will give this a try.


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Trapper is a very aggressive chewer. I might suggest to you the Merrick Flossies although they do have a raunchy odor, lol. My dog LOVES them. As well as the springs by Free Rane. He also likes the Merrick moozles. It's a cow nose, they also have smaller ones that are pig noses.


----------



## Tombstone (May 5, 2010)

For what it's worth, Morgan got tired of his elk antler after about a week or so. Both ends were really chewed up and had very sharp edges. I cut about 1/2" inch off of both ends and now he can chew and get to the marrow again. It's now back on his chew list again.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Casey and Bea LOVE their antlers. I ordered the first 2 times from Pet Expertise. Recently, we were offered the antlers from a friend who found them on his farm. They love these ones as well! The chew them like a nylabone- their second favorite!

Rawhide is banned from my parent's house. The dogs get a little possessive of it- it just isn't worth having an issue. They're just as content with marrow bones or antlers.


----------



## Elvis Roy (May 17, 2011)

*Deer Antlers*

You can buy Deer Antlers and any PetValue Store in the GTA. I just bought a XL for $25. My Golden loves it, but I will limit her time with it as suggested by the manufacturer.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I started giving Izzy antlers a couple of months ago. Just know that there are different hardness of certain antlers. The first one she had was a moose antler which was small to begin with and she did go through it within a week. I recently purchased a deer antler on line (can't remember which store) which is a deer antler and she loves chewing on it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I bought three around two months ago, the one that was made like a y shape, was loved by all three, the two ,that are straight, no one cares for, they chewed the y shape one, until it got too small, got rid of it.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

I bought Jackson some deer antlers from this place Antler Dog chews, America's Best Prices on Elk or Deer Antler Chews - they shipped quick, and they look really cool. I'm saving them for Christmas, hoping they will keep him occupied!!!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

We have deer antlers and elk antlers, the elk last a lot longer but I find it stinkier than the deer.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*What Size Antlers?*

I ordered small antlers for my 8 lb. senior rescue and my 7 lb. Papillon and larger ones for our GR puppy, Amber. She likes the small ones better than hers. What size is the smallest that would be safe and what size do you order for your GRs? Thanks :wavey:.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

If you want marrow bones, they may not be out in the display but back in the butcher's freezer. That's where I find them at our local supermarket. I usually buy 3 at a time and keep them in the freezer.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Golden_Lover said:


> thanks for the suggestion I may try this for Charlie. He always is looking for something to chew (especially in the evening for some reason). I've tried rawhide, it got stuck in his throat and I had to pull it out! I tried pork chomp shaped like rawhide and it made him vomit. Pig ears dont last long either. The marrow bones I buy at supermarkets give him diarrhea, and he has no interest what so ever in nylabones. I'm beginning to lose hope. So we will give this a try.


Sounds exactly like Max! I got him an elk antler, he's been working on it since September with little worn off it. I got a deer antler for a friend (for her dog, heee) but she never came to get it so I gave him that one too, and he's been like attacking that thing like it was made of bacon! Not sure why the deer is better than the elk, but I'm really glad I got them for him!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Hm, odd, I have never ever heard of giving a dog antlers to chew on. I would think the points would hurt them. Anyway, sorry, not something I would ever ever give any of my dogs, dont' mean any disrespect to you guys, though. :wave:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Hm, odd, I have never ever heard of giving a dog antlers to chew on. I would think the points would hurt them. Anyway, sorry, not something I would ever ever give any of my dogs, dont' mean any disrespect to you guys, though. :wave:


The points are cut off. 

I thought the people here were mad when they raved about antlers as I had never seen them in the UK. I ordered some just to see what my two would think and they love them! Willow's teeth are fine but Diesel had a bit of build up on is back teeth, not any more. All his teeth are shiny now!

The have some more ready for christmas.


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow? Where do you get them from? Can we get these and/or Bully Sticks here in the UK? Would be interested in any pointers you might have ...


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi Simon. Just ordered Hector one for xmas, he's not had them before.

Molly's Mum passed on this info. to me. Dougals Den (I just googled it) and at the checkout type in Twitter for 10% off. When it arrived I was sent a card with another code on for 10% off my next order. Delivery was really quick too. I ordered 2 large and one medium as a pressie for friends dog and including postage came in for all 3 about £18. I just searched for Stagbar once on the site.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

cyman1964uk said:


> Lisa_and_Willow? Where do you get them from? Can we get these and/or Bully Sticks here in the UK? Would be interested in any pointers you might have ...


I get mine from Dougal's Den. 

Stagbar Antler Dog Chew Extra Large

Type TWITTER in the promo box for 10% off.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Hm, odd, I have never ever heard of giving a dog antlers to chew on. I would think the points would hurt them. Anyway, sorry, not something I would ever ever give any of my dogs, dont' mean any disrespect to you guys, though. :wave:



They aren't pointy at all, and just wear down after repeated chewings so they don't get any weird jagged edges or anything.. my dogs LOVE them. This pic is when I made my last order for them and they've been chewing them constantly for the last 7 months or so and now they are pretty much done finally. Just made an order for 2 more!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Lisa and Wimbles. I have ordered a large one for Abs and a Med for Saffy. Hope they get here by Chrimbo.

Does anyone know whether we can get Bully Sticks in the UK? Would they be like (say) Dentastix?


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Apparently I need to order one online.. Finally found one local at Petco.. got their "xl" size for $20.... yea... Gave it and a new marrow bone to her around 3. Even had her take a break to take a bath...
It's almost 7 and she's over half way through that $20 antler!!!! :doh:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LilTuffGirl said:


> Apparently I need to order one online.. Finally found one local at Petco.. got their "xl" size for $20.... yea... Gave it and a new marrow bone to her around 3. Even had her take a break to take a bath...
> It's almost 7 and she's over half way through that $20 antler!!!! :doh:



The ones I order online are about 20 bucks for the XL size too but they have lasted my dogs both chewing constantly on them for about 7 months now and they are still using them but they've both worn down so much I might just throw them away once the new ones arrive. You can see how large they were brand new in my post above.

I order them from Michican Antler Art on Ebay.. this is the listing I use, and I order the size XL. 2 lbs was 2 antlers last time so I am hoping it's the same this time!

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I didn't think to try ebay. 
I went here : Antler Dog Chews | Safe Dog Bones - Andy's Antler Chews

Since the first link that was posted in here they didn't have any big dog bones left. So I got the large 6-7"... sent to the new house so when Hayden arrives to the new place she'll have a brand new anter! 

I think this one will be done tonight  stupid thing.. lol but my god she LOVES it!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I've ordered them from the Michigan Antler Art guy too (due to Marlene's recommendation) and I've been very happy with them. The problem with buying them at pet stores, like Petco, is their sizing is totally different. I saw a tiny 4-5 inch narrow little antler at Petsmart for $16. Ours that we get for about $24 each are HUGE, usually a 3-4 inch diameter and 9-12 inches long (depending on the width) and last for a really long time. I think the 6-7 month estimate is pretty accurate for one antler. And we have 2 power chewers at our house.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

C's Mom said:


> Sorry to highjack your thread but does anyone know where I could by antlers in Toronto? Have been to lots of pets stores here and no one has them.
> Can't order online, no cards - I like to pay cash.


We get ours at Pet Valu..


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> The ones I order online are about 20 bucks for the XL size too but they have lasted my dogs both chewing constantly on them for about 7 months now and they are still using them but they've both worn down so much I might just throw them away once the new ones arrive. You can see how large they were brand new in my post above.
> 
> I order them from Michican Antler Art on Ebay.. this is the listing I use, and I order the size XL. 2 lbs was 2 antlers last time so I am hoping it's the same this time!
> 
> eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


You can go directly to michiganantlerart.com and order from them. The prices are lower than you find on ebay. If you want something you don't see, email them and they will accommodate you with whatever you are looking for. Thanks to you, I found them and I absolutely love them!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

fostermom said:


> You can go directly to michiganantlerart.com and order from them. The prices are lower than you find on ebay. If you want something you don't see, email them and they will accommodate you with whatever you are looking for. Thanks to you, I found them and I absolutely love them!



I emailed them through the website and never got a response so I figured it was easier to just order directly on ebay lol But glad you had better luck!!


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Well don't use the link I posted... I haven't heard anything from them what-so-ever. 
Guess i'm going to order somewhere else. If they finally get around to shipping my bone i'll just have two.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I actually have nothing of value to add to this thread. I just started reading it and thought the original poster was going to make a comment on people putting fake deer antlers on their Goldens' heads for Christmas...

I think I hit the eggnog too hard tonight.... Sorry folks.

SJ


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

AtticusJordie said:


> I actually have nothing of value to add to this thread. I just started reading it and thought the original poster was going to make a comment on people putting fake deer antlers on their Goldens' heads for Christmas...
> 
> I think I hit the eggnog too hard tonight.... Sorry folks.
> 
> SJ


LOL
I got an updated photo of my golden I had to give away and he had those on. 

And MAN I want some eggnog!!!! We have an officer who called in stating he was doing DUI patrol and some odd reason that gave me the craving... Although it would have to be non alcoholic since I am at work as a 911 dispatcher... I mean it would be a bit entertaining being drunk and care free while doing this job...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

LilTuffGirl said:


> Well don't use the link I posted... I haven't heard anything from them what-so-ever.
> Guess i'm going to order somewhere else. If they finally get around to shipping my bone i'll just have two.



Can't keep recommending Michigan Antler Art enough..

Just got these giants in the mail last week  (little antler on top used to be the same size as these new ones before 7 months of hard chewing!)


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

Our dogs love antlers... However, be careful, and be sure to check your dog's teeth on a regular basis. Our boy chipped one of his molars while chewing on an antler. I was cleaning his teeth one evening a few weeks back, and noticed the chip... Our vet said we can watch it, but since the root is nearly exposed, we will have to pull it. tobey doesn't seem to be in pain, and I can touch the tooth, and what not without any reaction from him....

he no longer gets to chew on antlers anymore...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

C's Mom said:


> Well, no Paypal account either but thanks for the link. Will keep hunting at pet shops in TO.


Try PetValue


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

In Ottawa, Global pet stores have the antlers in a variety of sizes.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

I buy Free Range deer antlers at our local farm supply store -- $9.99 for the 7-10 inch size. Both of our dogs love them. They will chew on them for hours. They do vary in hardness. The two I gave them Monday were the same size. One is a third gone and the other is still full size -- this after probably 8-10 hours of chewing.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I switched to them because it seemed Lola always ended up with sharp little pieces of bone and the Antlers do not shred or break up.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Just a quick question about ordering from Michigan Art Guy. Does he accept a check rather than paypal?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

gold4me said:


> Just a quick question about ordering from Michigan Art Guy. Does he accept a check rather than paypal?



Sorry, no idea, I always have paid by Paypal.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

You don't need a paypal account to pay via paypal. You can do a one time payment with a credit card on there as well.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

My order from the Michigan Antler Art guy arrived today--I used a credit card via paypal. He even through in an extra one for free--my goldens are already chowing down on them.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

ActionJackson said:


> I bought Jackson some deer antlers from this place Antler Dog chews, America's Best Prices on Elk or Deer Antler Chews - they shipped quick, and they look really cool. I'm saving them for Christmas, hoping they will keep him occupied!!!


So Jackson loved his Christmas present. He is working on his first set of antlers and so far there really aren't many signs of wear. Hopefully these last a while for him!

He loves throwing them around the house LOL, very funny. (not so funny when I step on one in the middle of the night, or roll over on one in bed......:no


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Just curious how much do ya'll usually pay for antlers I got one at a local pet store & it was $21(XXL) seemed a bit high but it has lasted a week now with no damage.Jack can mow through a good rawhid in twoo or three days


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

I paid the same at pet expertise online for an xxl which had two "antler" long pieces, so hubby cut it in half & we have two now. Well worth it, over 2 yrs of chewing by 2 dogs & neither show much wear!!! Hubby about died when I bought them, now he's a believer in the durability & cost of them!


----------



## cyman1964uk (Jan 6, 2008)

I got a Large for Abbie and a Med for Saffy from DougalsDen in the UK for Christmas and they were expired within a few days. Bit of a shame really because I was hoping they might be more of a challenge - they were smaller than I was expecting - the large was only about 2cm thick at its thickest position.

I decided to give this another try and get a pair of XL antlers and these arrived this morning (Note to self 11th Jan). Will see how these go.

Does anyone from the UK know of any place that sells 'locally', i.e. not a major chain store like Pets At Home?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Capt Jack said:


> Just curious how much do ya'll usually pay for antlers I got one at a local pet store & it was $21(XXL) seemed a bit high but it has lasted a week now with no damage.Jack can mow through a good rawhid in twoo or three days



I paid $37 for two XL size antlers, about 1 lb each. Very much worth it. The last ones I bought lasted for about 7 months before one was worn down too small and had to be thrown away and the other one is almost at that point but still gets chewed by the dogs. I'm perfectly fine paying that much for chews that last them so long, nothing else does!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

FYI I just ordered antlers from michiganantlerart.com and they are quite a bit cheaper there than on e-bay plus free shipping. Thanks fostermom & Marlene...I'm sure Woody would have a lick for the two of you if he could get his paws on you. 

Pete


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Are these white tail deer antlers or mule deer?
We have white tails around here and their antlers aren't all that big unless it is a huge buck.

I think I need to go steal some from my Stepfather's barn wall.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

coppers-mom said:


> I think I need to go steal some from my Stepfather's barn wall.


The antler Bryley's working on now is from a deer my husband shot over 40 years ago! 
See, sometimes it pays to never throw anything away! LOL!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> Are these white tail deer antlers or mule deer?
> We have white tails around here and their antlers aren't all that big unless it is a huge buck.
> 
> I think I need to go steal some from my Stepfather's barn wall.



I believe the ones I have purchased that are really huge are elk antlers, not deer.


----------



## Pez (Jun 9, 2009)

I gave Brinkley fresh antlers and she carries them around the house. She is still new to them and is intrigued. They're odorless, clean and a better alternative to chews and should wear better than Nyla's. I have hunters in the family so my supply is assured, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

Does anyone have any pros/cons for the split antlers versus the whole antlers?

For my first time buying one, I went with a split antler, as it made mention that it would be easier for the dog to get at the marrow part of the antler. I have to say, Cassie LOVED it. It was her favorite chew for about a week.

And then I noticed she had something strange in her mouth... turns out, a piece of the antler splintered off. It was a good size too... about 1.25 inches, and very sharp.

I am so glad I was watching her... had she swallowed it, it could have been devastating. 

I felt horrible taking it away from her, but what could I do? I replaced it with two cookies, and a nylabone... but she just wanted the antler.

Do the whole antlers split less?

Also, although the background makes the antler look darker than it really is... is that coloration normal? It wasn't that way when it arrived. It almost looks like she's chewing it too hard, and her gums bled a little onto it?


----------



## Donnalsoule (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm also a huge fan of Michigan Antler Art, which I heard about on this forum about 8 months ago. I ordered the large split deer antlers, and Yuki loves them. I keep one in the car and one in the house. They seem to last forever.
After about 7 months, I did have one start to splinter, so I placed a new order for an XL split elk antler. Yuki doesn't like it nearly as much as he liked his split deer antler. There must be a difference in the taste.
MAA has much lower prices and larger pieces than I've seen in the pet stores. I order from their website (not ebay) and receive my order within just a few days.


----------



## Emmit (Dec 9, 2010)

Castaway said:


> Does anyone have any pros/cons for the split antlers versus the whole antlers?
> 
> For my first time buying one, I went with a split antler, as it made mention that it would be easier for the dog to get at the marrow part of the antler. I have to say, Cassie LOVED it. It was her favorite chew for about a week.
> 
> ...


We tried split antlers first as well and they looked similar. I think the discoloration is more due to saliva being absorbed into the marrow than blood, because our dog's mouths looked fine.

Our golden LOVED the split antler and I'm thinking about getting him a full one for xmas. Our younger girl seemed to only want the one our golden had "started on." 

I'll always order one for each dog, but I really think Ella (our mix) will just be waiting for Emmit to get up for a drink before she pounces on his!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I only get the jumbo sized solid antlers and have NEVER had one split, crack, break or chip. I wouldn't trust a split antler at all for dogs that chew as much as ours.


----------

